# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Art4Leg

## Brian_Krassenstein

Czech designer Tomáš Vacek met Roman Bernat, a very active hockey player, at a charity golf tournament. Bernat is able to engage in the activities he enjoys due to a prosthetic leg and Vacek became interested in the possibilities for creating customized prosthetic covers using 3D printing. Vacek has since created several versions of the leg cover for a variety of clients and hopes to launch a brand Art4Leg that will allow others access to this unique method of self expression. Read more about the Art4Leg designs and story at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/93025/3d-printed-prosthetic-art4leg/

----------

